# Moved a foot of snow today with my little plow



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Since I built my little plow, all we have been getting here is 4 inches here and there, all fluff. Not enough to even have to plow, but Ive been plowing it for practice. Ive been wanting to see what it could really do. Well today I went to pick up my daughter from her moms (Big Rapids area), and the driveway was plugged with a foot of thick wind-driven snow. She said go ahead and try it, she was parking at the neighbors anyway. So first I just went into it basically idling, about 1/2 car length till it stopped, to test the waters. Then I backed up a few inches, gave it a little throttle, and blasted right through it. The V did its job. Then doing the rest of the passes was near effortless. I had to do each pass twice because my blade is only just over a foot high and the snow that didnt push to the side went over top of the blade. But that, along with being a V, helps minimize the pushing force. Its only about half as pointed as a regular V plow, so a lot of the snow still goes forward during cleanup and it works well. I still dont have a scraper blade, but I think Im just going to do without one and just let it ride on a pipe at the bottom, just like the company plow for my work does. That way it doesnt tear up anything, and if you dont drive on it a half dozen times to pack it down first, it cleans up right down to the ground. I had snowy leaves stuck to the top of the plow when I left. I checked it over and everything is still good and solid, it handled it very well. Wish I had my camera with me, I woulda taken some pics of the plowing. Im very happy with my little plow.


----------



## wstwind (Jan 19, 2005)

That's awesome. glad to hear that it works well. post those pictures if you get a chance. never seen a plow on a pontiac before. you must be part of the "monster nation" lol


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Still not much for snow here, but she said they got dumped on again down there. So Ill take my camera this coming weekend and see what I can do.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I can't wait to see some. That plow is fantastic.


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Plowing pics*

Here are some pics I took the next time I went down there, which was a week later. It had snowed again but had warmed up some, so they had about 3"-5" of wet heavy stuff. The banks Im pushing up to are the ones I made a week earlier with a foot of drifted snow but didnt have the camera.

The little plow does well. This is still when it rode on the round pipe on the bottom. I just added a scraper blade which worked extremely well on my own driveway that has a bed of ice. I think a scraper blade would dig in too much in the pictured driveway. I think im going to make a piece of pipe with holes in it and make it quick detachable from the scraper blade, for times like this when the ground is soft.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 03-06-05/1stPush.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 03-06-05/PkSpot1.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 03-06-05/Banks1.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 03-06-05/Banks2.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 03-06-05/End.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 03-06-05/ByRoad.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 03-06-05/Done1.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 03-06-05/Done2.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 03-06-05/Done3.jpg


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice job. That does great. I never would have expected it to work so well.


----------

